# Certina Waterking



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Just received this Certina dont know a lot about these but looks quality, the back took a lot of effort to get off I dont think its ever been removed or serviced before. The strap holding pins have gone green with corrosion but nothing that cant be sorted easily. Its an all stainless steel case model and the serial number on the back reads 5101 075 5759165. The movement is marked thus Certina 25-36 17 jewells swiss.

There is a crack on the crystal between 3 and 4 but I can live with it for now!

Some pics!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

dont know the model but Certina are VERY collectable and prices high. Looks a great bit of vintage to me.


----------

